# Can you get a job in Canada right out of school?



## Captain Cucumber (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm an American university student and my long-term goal is to live and work in Canada. I'm trying to determine whether it's best to transfer to a Canadian university (much more expensive) to increase my chances of getting hired there, or to finish school here and then try to move north after I graduate. What do you guys think?


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Captain Cucumber said:


> I'm an American university student and my long-term goal is to live and work in Canada. I'm trying to determine whether it's best to transfer to a Canadian university (much more expensive) to increase my chances of getting hired there, or to finish school here and then try to move north after I graduate. What do you guys think?


There are a few benefits to attending a Canadian university:

(1) You'll be able to gain valuable on or off campus Canadian work experience while at university. 
(2) After graduating from a Canadian university you can take advantage of the Post-Graduation Work Permit Program.
(3) You'll be better prepared to live in Canada long term after spending a few years studying and working there. 

More details here:

Studying in Canada: Work permits for students

Good luck!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*university*



MarylandNed said:


> There are a few benefits to attending a Canadian university:
> 
> (1) You'll be able to gain valuable on or off campus Canadian work experience while at university.
> (2) After graduating from a Canadian university you can take advantage of the Post-Graduation Work Permit Program.
> ...


 Many students get part time work whilst in high school , giving good experience for future work and learning a little independance , as above , more importantly you will gain valuable experience how to meld into Canadian society .

You might be surprised to learn that the Canadian education system is number four in the world , also there are differencies to suit your future life in Canada .


----------



## cocojambo (Sep 8, 2010)

It is hard to find a job right out of school, because most employers want applicants for 'entry level jobs' with at least 3 years experience... However, you should start out as a Temporary employee with a large company, and most definitely an opportunity for full time will come up. Best of luck!


----------

